# cona = (ΗΒ) καφετιέρα, μηχανή του καφέ (από την ονομασία μάρκας καφετιέρας)



## dromon (Nov 16, 2011)

Μεταφράζω ένα αγγλικό μυθιστόρημα όπου εμφανίζεται η λέξη cona.
Η φράση είναι: "See to the cona, please."
Πιθανότατα αναφέρεται σε κάποια δουλειά του σπιτιού: κλείδωμα, ασφάλιση παραθύρων, μάζεμα τραπεζιού, πλύσιμο πιάτων, κλπ. Το περιβάλλον είναι μια εγγλέζικη εξοχική κατοικία τη δεκαετία του '40. Μία θεία ζητάει από τον μεγάλο γιο της οικογένειας να φροντίσει κάτι μετά το γεύμα ίσως πριν πάει για ύπνο. 
Έψαξα σε όλα τα διαθέσιμα λεξικά αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Ούτε στο διαδίκτυο. Ίσως είναι συντομογραφία μιας λέξης που αρχινάει από con, αλλά δεν πάει πουθενά το μυαλό μου.
Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## Isiliel (Nov 17, 2011)

Μπορεί να είναι άσχετο, αλλά για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:

http://www.cona.co.uk/about.php


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

...
Αν φτιάχνουν καφέ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι αυτή εδώ η παλιομοδίτικη γυάλινη καφετιέρα, που σχεδίασε ο Άμπραμ Γκέιμς το 1947, η παραγωγή της ξεκίνησε το 1949, και εξακολουθεί να παράγεται και σήμερα:


 

Wikipedia: 
Games was also an industrial designer of sorts. Activities in this discipline included the design of the 1947 Cona vacuum coffee maker (produced from 1949, reworked in 1959 and still in production) and inventions such as a circular vacuum and the early 1960s portable handheld duplicating machine by Gestetner.

http://designmuseum.org/design/abram-games 
Having long enjoyed tinkering with household appliances, Games taught himself how to mould and cast metal in order to invent new ones. When Games observed to a director of the Cona Coffee Company that, although Marianne’s Cona coffee maker made delicious coffee, it was too cumbersome to be used efficiently, he was challenged to improve it. Games experimented with scrap aluminium, as it was in plentiful supply from disused airplanes after the war, and devised an elegantly rounded Cona Coffee Machine which is still in production today. 


Ή βέβαια κάποια άλλη καφετιέρα της εταιρείας, γιατί στον ιστότοπό της γράφει:

Cona has evolved from a partnership formed in the 1850s as an import and export company. Cona is famous for producing the Cona Coffee Machine in about 1910, which was the original all-glass coffee maker.

The Cona Coffee Machine employs vacuum filtration to make sure that the coffee blend is infused at the correct temperature and properly filtered. Using two chambers and the gentle pressure created by air and water vapour, vacuum filtration is used to produce coffee which is clean, crisp, rich and smooth.


Αν ταιριάζει στην περίπτωσή σου, δεν θα με προβλημάτιζε και πολύ το γεγονός ότι η γυάλινη του Γκέιμς πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε μαζικά στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του 1940, γιατί 1. μπορεί να μη μιλάνε γι' αυτήν αλλά για άλλο, προγενέστερο μοντέλο και 2. ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να μην έψαξε και πολύ τις ακριβείς ημερομηνίες, αλλά να βασίστηκε σε προσωπικά βιώματα ή μαρτυρίες άλλων για την εποχή, που συνήθως δεν έχουν τόσο αυστηρή χρονολόγηση.

Καλή συνέχεια!


Edit: Με πρόλαβε η Ισίλιελ και μπράβο της! Εμένα μ' έφαγε το στόλισμα του ποστ και η αδυναμία που έχω στον καφέ, στα γυάλινα σκεύη και εξαρτήματα κάθε είδους (χημικός γαρ), στην εφευρετικότητα και στον βιομηχανικό σχεδιασμό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Για να μη σας μείνει απορία, το δεύτερο κεφάλαιο (μία παράγραφο μετά την cona) αρχίζει: «As Bee poured the coffee...»


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

...
Hello, Josephine, how do you do? Coffee? But please don't smoke in here. :) 





Simon, would you be so kind as to pour us two cups from the cona, please?


----------



## dromon (Nov 17, 2011)

Υποκλίνομαι σε όλους σας!
Πράγματι - όπως ανακάλυψε ο nickel (!!!) - το επόμενο κεφάλαιο αρχίζει με την οικογένεια να πίνει καφέ. Δεν θυμάμαι να σερβίρει καφέ ο Σάιμον αργότερα, όπως λέει ο daeman (ή αστειεύεται; ). Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που η λέξη δεν εμφανίζεται σε κανένα από τα λεξικά όπου έψαξα. Εκ των υστέρων είδα πως πράγματι η αναζήτηση του google το βγάζει, αλλά είναι ανάμεσα σε τόσα πολλά που έπρεπε να ξέρω τι ακριβώς ζητάω για να το βρω. Δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου πως εκείνη την εποχή θα ετοιμάζανε την καφετιέρα από βραδύς.

Φαντάζομαι πως τα περισσότερα μπράβο ανήκουν δικαιωματικά στην Ισιλιέλ που πρώτη το βρήκε. Αλλά τα ευχαριστώ μου είναι για όλους σας.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

Μια απορία για την αντιστοιχία που μπήκε στον τίτλο: Γιατί "μηχανή του καφέ" κι όχι απλώς "καφετιέρα"; Επίσης, μήπως είναι ακριβέστερο να πούμε (όχι για το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα χρήσης, αλλά από λεξικογραφική άποψη) "είδος καφετιέρας";


----------



## Isiliel (Nov 17, 2011)

> Φαντάζομαι πως τα περισσότερα μπράβο ανήκουν δικαιωματικά στην Ισιλιέλ που πρώτη το βρήκε. Αλλά τα ευχαριστώ μου είναι για όλους σας.



Όταν τα αποτελέσματα δεν με βοηθούν, κοιτάζω και στο google images. Έχει αποδειχθεί πολύ αποδοτικό κόλπο. ;)


----------



## dromon (Nov 17, 2011)

Για ένα τόσο πρώιμο μοντέλο (cona) θα προτιμούσα τη "μηχανή του καφέ" μια και το "καφετιέρα" παραπέμπει σε πιο σύγχρονες εκδοχές. Ή είναι απλώς ιδέα μου;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

Ξερωγώ, προσωπικά πιστεύω πως μάλλον ιδέα σου είναι. Μην ξεχνάς ότι το _сafetière _ (απ' όπου και το αγγλ. _сafetiere _και το ελλην. _καφετιέρα_) περιγράφει την απλούστερη δυνατή διάταξη για την παρασκευή καφέ φίλτρου, και κυκλοφορεί ήδη από τον 19ο αιώνα: http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/coffee-knowledge/history-of-cafetiere.html.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Μπράβο, βρε Ζαζ. Αυτό σκεφτόμουνα χτες το βράδυ, αλλά δεν είχα πιει καφέ. 

Γιατί μηχανή; Μηχανικά, κινούμενα μέρη δεν έχει, με φιτίλι εμποτισμένο με οινόπνευμα ή άλλο καύσιμο θερμαίνεται (αν και η ίδια εταιρεία έβγαλε και για εστίες) και τη δουλειά την κάνει η θερμότητα και η πίεση (ή μάλλον η έλλειψή της). Μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου κι εμένα, αλλά δεν θα 'λεγα μηχανή π.χ. έναν βραστήρα ή τον συνδυασμό γκαζάκι-μπρίκι.

Άσε που, ξαναλέω, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι είναι η γυάλινη που έβαλα παραπάνω (ή προγενέστερη με τον ίδιο τρόπο λειτουργίας, αλλά όχι τόσο κομψή, φερειπείν αυτή που θα βρείτε στον ιστότοπο της Cona, η famous του 1910 στο απόσπασμα στο ποστ #3) και όχι κάποια άλλη καφετιέρα της εταιρείας. Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θεωρώ ασφαλέστερη επιλογή την _καφετιέρα_. 

 
Cona original all glass coffee maker

Και ναι, dromon, πλάκα έκανα με τον Σάιμον. :)
Αν θα συχνάζεις εδώ, θα δεις ότι το συνηθίζω, και τελευταία έχω κόψει τις πολλές πολλές φατσούλες, γιατί με αποπαίρνει μια ψυχή. Ονόματα δε λέμε, δεν είναι θεμι-τόν.

@ Ισίλιελ: με τόσα συχαρίκια, το έθιμον υπαγορεύει να μας κεράσεις καφέ. Γλυκό, παρακαλώ. :) 

Εδιτ: Ζαζ, πάλι συμφωνούμε: διάταξη, ναι. Αλλά μπαίνει η διάταξη σε τέτοια πρόταση στο λογοτεχνικό;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αυτό σκεφτόμουνα χτες το βράδυ, αλλά δεν είχα πιει καφέ.


Μάλλον για δώρο στην επερχόμενη ονομαστική εορτή σου χρειάζεσαι μια υλοποίηση του τίτλου του παρόντος νήματος. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Καλή ιδέα, να την έχω και φιρμάτη. 
Στα εργαστήρια της σχολής κάποτε, είχαμε σκαρώσει τέτοια αυτοσχέδια καφετιέρα και δούλευε μια χαρά. 
Όταν μας στραβοκοίταζαν οι βοηθοί, τους κερνούσαμε καφεδάκι κι όλα ήταν μέλι-γάλα καφέ-γάλα ζάχαρη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Υπάρχουν και τέτοιες Cona, πάντως.
Επίσης: http://partywarehouse.co.nz/zen/coffee-cona-filter-coffee-machine-109991836.html


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν και τέτοιες Cona, πάντως...


...που κι αυτές «καφετιέρες» τις λέμε. :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2011)

Θα τη σβήσω τη μηχανή του καφέ από τον τίτλο, ταμάμ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Άραγε χρειάζεται στον τίτλο κάποια αναφορά στο ότι προέρχεται από μάρκα --όπως π.χ. hoover για την ηλεκτρική σκούπα ή κολυνός για την οδοντόπαστα παρ' ημίν παλιότερα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ναι. Εξάλλου, αν είχαμε π.χ. kleenex (χαρτομάντηλο γαλλιστί και αγγλιστί), θα το βάζαμε, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Ναι, φυσικά, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν συνηθίζεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και κάποια ειδική αναφορά στην προέλευση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Από πότε είπαμε ότι στον τίτλο φτιάχνουμε κανονικά λεξικογραφικά λήμματα;

Και επιτρέψτε μου να κρατήσω τη «μηχανή του καφέ» στον τίτλο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Δεν υπάρχει στο αριστερό σκέλος της ισότητας η αναφορά της μάρκας; 
Μόνο που, αν το θεωρήσουμε μάρκα και όχι καθημερινή λέξη οικιακής χρήσης (household word, χεχε) θέλει κεφαλαίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Από πότε είπαμε ότι στον τίτλο φτιάχνουμε κανονικά λεξικογραφικά λήμματα;


OK, να ξαναρωτήσω σαφέστερα. :) :) Σε κανονικά λεξικογραφικά λήμματα (και όχι απαραίτητα στους δικούς μας τίτλους εδώ :) :)), ποια είναι η πρακτική σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Για δίγλωσσα λεξικά μιλάμε; Στο _hoover_ λένε «ηλεκτρική σκούπα» και στο _kleenex_ «χαρτομάντιλο». Η προέλευση ανήκει στην ετυμολογία, κάτι που δεν περιλαμβάνουν τα δίγλωσσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Δηλαδή αυτό το αγγλογερμανικό Kleenex ® [coll.] [tissue] = Tempo {n} ® [ugs.] [Papiertaschentuch] είναι μάλλον υπερβολικό...


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μάλλον για δώρο στην επερχόμενη ονομαστική εορτή σου χρειάζεσαι μια υλοποίηση του τίτλου του παρόντος νήματος. :)



Κάτσε να υλοποιηθεί πρώτα ο τίτλος, γιατί τον βλέπω να μεταλλάσσεται συχνά πυκνά.:)

Όταν θα τελειώσει κάποτε η κρίση, θα ζητήσω από τον Άγιο Πέτρο μία τέτοια μηχανή για την κουζίνα, μία τέτοια συσκευή για το γραφείο (ναι, θα 'χω και γραφείο εκεί ψηλά, να σας γράφω· δε θα γλιτώσετε έτσι εύκολα από μένα), μία τέτοια μακινέτα για την εξοχή (τις αιώνιες μονές) και μια ντουζίνα τέτοιες κούπες, μήπως περάσουν φίλοι για καφέ. 
Καπουτσίνος θα γενώ, καφεδάκια να κερνώ. :inno:


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

@drsiebenmal
Δες το Robert, που είναι μεγάλο και πλούσιο:

*Hoover*® /ˈhuːvə(r)/ (Brit)
1 n aspirateur m
2 vt
*to hoover a carpet/a room* passer l'aspirateur sur un tapis/dans une pièce
*to hoover sth up* (lit) aspirer qch (fig) (= consume) engloutir qch

*Biro*®/'baiərəu/ n (Brit)
stylo m (a) bille, Bic® m

Τους αρκεί το ®. Που κάποια μονόγλωσσα το παραλείπουν εντελώς:
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/hoover


----------

